# NSW stream 2 System Administrator



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi..what is the chance of getting an invitation with 80 points (75+5).. please suggest.. I am new...and very anxious about it.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Or I have one more option where in I can go for Computer Networks and System Admin but with only 3 years of experience. In this case I won't gain any points for my skills, but still get 65 points over all..getting confused in which path to take


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I would apply on 65.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for replying..but my agent says that it's necessary to include at least 4 years of relevant experience to apply for Computer Networks.. I'll complete 4 years coming Feb

My previous company experience won't exactly qualify as Computer Networks. So shall I include that or leave the assessment to ACS?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Let see what others say.


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Guys, anyone received invitation in this Stream2 Sys Admin ?


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

On 13th Jan i got invite from NSW for applying for state sponsorship 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Superb! Congratulations.. I'm waiting with 60 points! Acs didn't gave me points for 6+ experience  My bad, pray God is only thing I can do!


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*hi*



venkatram said:


> Guys, anyone received invitation in this Stream2 Sys Admin ?


Not yet. I applied on Jan 16th 2017 (Points: 75 (70+5 SS)). waiting yet for the sweet invitation Mail 

regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Hi*



venkatram said:


> Guys, anyone received invitation in this Stream2 Sys Admin ?


I received Invitation Mail to Apply on 9th Feb 2017 for NSW under Stream 2 (Submitted EOI on Jan 16th 2017)

regards,
Raj


----------



## rmuthusamy5 (Feb 7, 2017)

muthu329024 said:


> On 13th Jan i got invite from NSW for applying for state sponsorship
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> ...


Hi Muthu,

Congrats!. I am also trying in the same stream of system admin(UNIX) however i could not get reasonable scores in PTE as well as in IELTS (5.5). My ACS was done on 30th Nov 2015. i plan to take IELTS again in another 2 months after good preparation. May i know which platform you take care of ? and some advise for me to through the hurdles pls .


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> venkatram said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, anyone received invitation in this Stream2 Sys Admin ?
> ...


Hi Raj, need your suggestions with NSW stream2? pls could you PM me your contact number. I have already applied for 190 NSW on 15 Jan and waiting.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

rmuthusamy5 said:


> Hi Muthu,
> 
> Congrats!. I am also trying in the same stream of system admin(UNIX) however i could not get reasonable scores in PTE as well as in IELTS (5.5). My ACS was done on 30th Nov 2015. i plan to take IELTS again in another 2 months after good preparation. May i know which platform you take care of ? and some advise for me to through the hurdles pls .


Hello Muthu,

I would advise you to try your luck with PTE Academic. With IELTS, however well you "write", there is no guarantee that you would score at least 10 Points. With PTE -A you would be almost assured of 10 points and with little handwork, you can achieve 20 points as well

regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

venkatram said:


> Superb! Congratulations.. I'm waiting with 60 points! Acs didn't gave me points for 6+ experience  My bad, pray God is only thing I can do!


Hello Venkatram,

As you might have guessed by now, It's common for all applicants to have their experience "trimmed". If you have over all 6 Years experience, ACS will give you less than 5 Years only where you will not be able to gain 10 Points for work experience. If you have around 7.5 Years experience, You may just cross the barrier "5 Years" and this is where you will receive 10 Points for experience (if it falls between 5-8 Years as per ACS). 

regards,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

kartheish said:


> Hi Raj, need your suggestions with NSW stream2? pls could you PM me your contact number. I have already applied for 190 NSW on 15 Jan and waiting.


Could you give me the chronology of dates what you have done on the Application to a State so far until now? Better, keep them in your signature. You don't have to publish them every time (Like most others do)

regards,
Raj


----------



## Ms Taurus (Mar 6, 2017)

I also submitted EOI with 75 points (70 + 5 NSW SS)... my occupation is on CSOL... Anyone has any idea roughly when will I receive that lovely ITA?


----------



## shibumams (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have applied for the Visa and waiting for the grant. Glad to join this forum.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points)
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 23/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (65 pts): 30/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 07/Feb/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:14/feb/2017
VISA Lodged: 08/Mar/2017


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello Friends,
I have been a silent observer & reader in this forum.
It's been a long journey & I have reached 65 Points (w/o SS) to apply under 190 NSW for 262113.
The EOI was submitted on 04-Apr-2017 with 70 Points (65+5).
Updated the same in Immitracker as well & now, I am waiting for the invite.
Much appreciated, if anyone can throw some light on when the invite can be expected for above points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Not anytime soon. NSW does not have an invitation for this code.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/262113


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

I just checked in "myimmitracker" & found the last person (with 262113) has got the invite was on 05th April.
I am still expecting the invite. 



Code: 262113 - Systems Administrator
PTE-A (1st Attempt): 05/Feb/2017 --> L65, R66, S76, W63
PTE-A (2nd Attempt): 01/Mar/2017 --> L81, R72, S89, W80
ACS Application: 07/Mar/2017
ACS Outcome: Positive on 27/Mar/2017 
EOI 190 NSW Application: 04/Apr/2017 
EOI 190 NSW SS Invitation: xx/xxx/2017 :fingerscrossed:
EOI 190 NSW SS Application: xx/xxx/2017
NSW Approval for Visa Application: xx/xxx/2017
PCC Self and Spouse: xx/xxx/2017
Visa Application: xx/xxx/2017
CO Contact: xx/xxx/2017
Medicals for Myself, Spouse and Kids: xx/xxx/2017
Visa Grant: xx/xxx/2017


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Not anytime soon. NSW does not have an invitation for this code.
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/262113


Thanks everyone for moral support.
I got the NSW Invite today.


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Joining to the group. 
I have got invite for Systems Administrator under Stream 2.
I have lodged Visa application on 17th April and medicals submitted on 26th April. Status is 'Assessment In Progress'. Do anyone have any idea of timelines?


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

*NSW Nomination Approved*

Friends,
My NSW Nomination has been approved today & received email to submit the VISA Application.


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats Chentooz


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Congrats Chentooz


Thanks Sasi.
Finally, I managed to submit the VISA application on 25th May.
Submitted all the documents including Medicals except PCC.
I shall be submitting PCC by next week.
In this case, I am just curious to know how is the chance of getting a "Direct Grant" for me?


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

chentooz said:


> Thanks Sasi.
> Finally, I managed to submit the VISA application on 25th May.
> Submitted all the documents including Medicals except PCC.
> I shall be submitting PCC by next week.
> In this case, I am just curious to know how is the chance of getting a "Direct Grant" for me?


Hello !

Welcome to the Sysadmin Forum 

Before I answer your question, Could you me know if you already uploaded Form 80 Self and Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse ? If not done yet, kindly do it . As they asked for me. Also if your Spouse is working, kindly upload their CV as well. Because they asked for me even though my Spouse is a Non-migrating Member. Hope this Helps . 

Regards
Rajnath27


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Welcome to the Sysadmin Forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response & updates.
I did upload the Form-80 for both of us, but not Form 1221.
I will complete & upload them by today.
How about Form-1281, because I could see a guy who uploaded this form as well & received "Direct" grant within 13 Days. 
Kindly confirm.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

No Idea about it mate! I guess both these 2 forms (80&1221) will do the trick 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Eoi*



muthu329024 said:


> On 13th Jan i got invite from NSW for applying for state sponsorship
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> ...



What did you select in EOI - NSW or Any State ?


----------



## Adamtony (Mar 3, 2017)

in order to apply do we need to have a job offer?


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

Adamtony said:


> in order to apply do we need to have a job offer?


It's not mandatory.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Joining to the group.
> I have got invite for Systems Administrator under Stream 2.
> I have lodged Visa application on 17th April and medicals submitted on 26th April. Status is 'Assessment In Progress'. Do anyone have any idea of timelines?


Hi Sasi,
I hope by now, one of the CO should have contacted you.
Any updates if you would like to share?


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hello m new in this stream..i need some guidance regarding nsw nomination with 55 points..my occ is 233111 n i applied before 19th april. after 19th april my occ is not in nsw list n not in csol. but i haveyet not received any corres on my application.. occ is chemical engineer. please tell me if there is anyone with similar case n do i hold any chances to receive nomi from nsw


----------



## Adamtony (Mar 3, 2017)

I am offshore so I need to know if I am eligible to apply for nsw stream 2 or not please


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Hi Sasi,
> I hope by now, one of the CO should have contacted you.
> Any updates if you would like to share?



Hi Chentooz,
I forgot to update the CO contacted date: It was April 26th, asking for a missing doc ( Academic ). Uploaded it on 27th April, and from that time the status is 'Assessment In Progress'.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Adamtony said:


> I am offshore so I need to know if I am eligible to apply for nsw stream 2 or not please


Yes you are eligible


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Hi Chentooz,
> I forgot to update the CO contacted date: It was April 26th, asking for a missing doc ( Academic ). Uploaded it on 27th April, and from that time the status is 'Assessment In Progress'.


Good to hear, Sasi.
I received the CO Contact on 5th June for submitting spouse related docs, which I am yet to get it.
I might submit by this weekend.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

I am subscribing to this thread. I have just done my EOI for NSW with only 60 points.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Good to hear, Sasi.
> I received the CO Contact on 5th June for submitting spouse related docs, which I am yet to get it.
> I might submit by this weekend.


Hi Sasi,
Any updates in regards to your Grant?
My update is still "Assessment in progress" as per Immi.


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Hi Sasi,
> Any updates in regards to your Grant?
> My update is still "Assessment in progress" as per Immi.


Same in my case :-(


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Same in my case :-(


Hi Sasi,
Any updates from your end?


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Hi Sasi,
> Any updates from your end?


Nope. It is still in 'AIP', We put that in 'RIP'.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

I saw someone with system administrator under NSW granted in Immitracker today. Anyone got grant today?

Hopefully this brings us some light to the slow grants.


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I am happy to announce that we have got grant today, totally unexpected.
I wish everyone to get their grants soon.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

sasi88 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to announce that we have got grant today, totally unexpected.
> I wish everyone to get their grants soon.


Hey Sasi,

Hearty Congrats to you  . We have a Sysadmin whatsapp group. You may please PM me if you wish to join us 

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hey Sasi,
> 
> Hearty Congrats to you  . We have a Sysadmin whatsapp group. You may please PM me if you wish to join us
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Rajnath. I will join the group.


----------



## Mohammed2 (Sep 21, 2017)

<*SNIP*>* Inappropriate - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Above is the link to join whats app group for 262113 - NSW stream 2 invites update


----------

